# I am actually very happy this board exists...are you?



## Everymanalion (Jul 30, 2012)

Helped me out ALOT with questions and random weird quirky answers, thank you all for being you. ha(coool!)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks, it feels really good to hear compliments about the site every once in a while 

although like you say, all the credit really goes to the users that make up this awesome community.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jul 30, 2012)

Damn my typo in the original post, a lot* and of course, thank you Matt for the board. I really started to appreciate it mostly when i posted a question(a serious one at that) on Lonely Planet about a bus between two places in Mexico and got called a troll and said people who travel to another country with less than $5000 in case of emergencies are idiots and unprepared....wait what? Yea, the most retarded, confusing and "merikun" thing i have ever heard on a travel website. And he was being serious. Hence why i appreciate STP.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, kind of gives me something to do when I could be doing something else. I don't have a lot of questions, but I do search the forums if I'm looking for the "obscure".


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jul 30, 2012)

I ain't been on facebook since I found this shit. Who gives a shit what my great aunt in Scottsdale is making for dinner when I could find out what my hobo niggas are up to.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jul 30, 2012)

Kudos matt, till the day u sell the site for millions.


----------

